# itunes acc gehackt



## Icefox (18 Dezember 2010)

Moinsen...hab da nen Problem anne Hacken und wollte eigentlich nur anfragen ob es in irgend einer Weise Sinn macht gegen an zu gehen oder ob ich zahlen muss.
Hab vorgestern festgestellt das ich ne Rechnung von Click & Buy ne Rechnung über Itunes s.a..r.l begleichenj soll die über 700 Euronen gross is.
Der Einkauf hat am 9.12.2010 stattgefunden.
Habe meine Bank natürlich angewiesen die Kohle net rauszurücken...sie haben das von Click & Buy eingezogene Geld also zurückbuchen lassen. Hab dann telefonisch beim C & B support angerufen und die Situaution geschildert. Die haben dann meinen Account gleich doppelt gesperrt damit keiner mehr was mit anstellen kann, mich aber für alles weitere an Itunes verwiesen.
Das Problem für mich besteht darin das irgend jemand meinen Itunes Account gehackt haben muss. Derjenige hat direkt über meinen acc eine App im wert von über 700 ocken gezogen und zwar über die Geschenke option.
Ich habe gehofft das der typ sich eine feste Ware wie zb nen Iphone oder ipad angeschafft hat..denn hätte ich nen Wiederrufsrecht geltend machen können und ausserdem hätte man seine Lieferadresse zurückverfolgen können.
Oder das er sich über meinen Namen nen 2ten Account bei itunes oder click&Buy eingerichtet hat um über meine Bankdaten einzukaufen...dann hätte ich aber wenigstens nen Beweis in den Händen und die App wäre erst garnet in die Einkaufsliste meines Accounts geraten.
Dadurch das derjenige die App auch noch über den geschenkeshop eingesackt hat hab ich persönlich noch netmal was davon : P
Wusste auch garnet das es Apps giebt die so schweineteuer sein können!
Im Endeffekt hab ich nichts in den Händen um itunes beweisen zu können das nicht ich der Käufer war sondern eine andere Person.
Selbst wenn ich beweisen könnte das ich am besagten Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs net hinter meinem Rechner gesessen habe... ich hätte die App eh von jedem Punkt der Erde aus ziehen können wos nen inetanschluss giebt.
Da ich in dieser Sache auch kein Wiederrufsrecht geltend machen kann stellt sich mir jetzt natürlich die Frage ob ich ne Chance habe das ganze abzuwenden indem ich im Ernstfall gegen Itunes vor Gericht ziehe wenn sies drauf ankommen lassen...oder ob ich eh zahlen muss.
Denn wie mans auch dreht und wendet..ich bin sowieso mitschuldig da ich ja anscheinend dafür gesorgt habe das eine fremde Person an meine Passwörter gekommen is...seis durchn Trojaner oder sonstwas.
Auf jeden hab ich ne Lehre draus gezogen...ich werd click&buy aufgeben genauso wie paypal. Sowas wird mir net nochmal passieren.

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps  :sun:


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*



Icefox schrieb:


> ...ich werd click&buy aufgeben genauso wie paypal. Sowas wird mir net nochmal passieren.


Zu dieser Erkenntnis, erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! :dafuer:

Da es sich um 700 € dreht, wirst du von ClickandBuy verfolgt werden und letztlich wird man von dir eine gewisse Gegenleistung erwarten. Im Streitfall sieht das so aus, dass du der Accountinhaber und somit für alles verantwortlich bist, was da passiert. Also, da du behauptest, das der Account gehackt wurde, solltest du zumindest sofort eine Strafanzeige gegen den unbekannten Täter erstatten. Das die nichts bringen wird, sei dahin gestellt sein aber zumindest wird dir die Polizei auf dein Verlangen hin das Formblatt "Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige" ausstellen. Für dein ziviles Widerspruchsverfahren könnte das echt von Bedeutung sein. 

Dass du dich aber mit dem französischen iTunesanbieter in Verbindung setzt, ist so überflüssig, wie sonst was. Die englische ClickandBuy hat die Forderung vorgestreckt und ist somit (neben dir) womöglich die Geschädigte. iTunes ist da nur die Randerscheinung, das Mittel zum Zweck.

Nun, *drucke alle Unterlagen aus und gehe zur Polizei.* Anschließend teilst du der ClickandBuy lediglich noch das Aktenzeichen mit oder schickst ihnen verscannt das Formblatt zur Kenntnisnahme (bzw. per Fax/Brief). Fertig! 

Alles weitere kommt dann erst mit den Folgeschreiben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die nicht genehmigte Lastschrift bei deiner Bank zurück geordert hast - gut so! Ohne der erforderlichen Genehmigung ist das legitim und so dem Sinn nach vorgesehen.

Aus den 700 € werden noch ein paar mehr werden. In deinem Fall lohnt es sich deshalb, die Forderung gleich bei dem nächsten Anschreiben durch einen Anwalt abwehren zu lassen. Bedenke, die englische ClickandBuy ist eine Tochter der T-Com. Die ziehen das durch!



Icefox schrieb:


> ...oder ob ich eh zahlen muss.


Nein, du musst nur zumindest bemüht sein, den Schaden einzugrenzen oder dich bei den Ermittlungen (die du durch die Anzeige einleiten musst) engagieren. ClickandBuy und iTunes ist es zu verdanken, dass das Problem überhaupt möglich wurde, es ist so zusagen auch deren unternehmerisches Risiko, dass sich jemand, unter Einbindung eines unbeteiligten Dritten, derer Leistungen bedient.

Abschließend, was ist eigentlich passiert? Wo ist der Schaden? Der einzig feststellbare Schaden ist buchhalterischer Natur. Das Angebot von iTunes ist virtuell, also mangelt es an einem materiellen Schaden. Sowohl ClickandBuy als auch iTunes werden letztlich einlenken müssen. Hierzu aber musst du "Geschütze" auffahren! Und lass dich bloß nicht von dem später folgenden Inkassogeplänkel unter Druck setzen. *Nimm dir einen Anwalt!*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*



Icefox schrieb:


> Derjenige hat direkt über meinen acc eine App im wert von über 700 ocken gezogen und zwar über die Geschenke option.


Mal eine blöde Frage: Was ist das für eine App? Ist die annähernd ihr Geld wert?


----------



## Icefox (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

Erstmal Danke an Reducal für die Tipps : )

Bei der besagten App soll es sich um eine der teuersten der Welt handeln.
Ein  Videoüberwachungsprogramm...und die pro Version die sich jemand über meinen itunes Acc gezogen hat kostet über 800 dollar! 


Hiermal nen Link zu der Seite Teuerste iPhone App: iRa Pro Kameraüberwachung | iPhone-Fan.de

Das was mir vielleicht noch den Kopf retten könnte is die Tatsache das der Täter laut der Rechnungbeschreibung über die geschenke Option eingekauft hat. Das setzt vorraus das er zusätzlich einen anderen itunes Acc angegeben haben muss an den diese App dann geschickt wurde...und das müsste sich rein theoretisch von Apple zurückverfolgen lassen falls es soweit kommen sollte das dieser Fall juristisch aufgerollt wird.

Wie auch immer das ganze ausgeht..im schlimmsten Fall muss ich halt blechen...über Jahre is mir nix passiert im inet was Betrügereien angeht.
Ausser als 2 Firmen versucht haben mir ne Abo falle anzudrehn..aber da hat ein wiederrufs Brief ausgereicht um denen die Kauleiste zu stopfen.
Vielleicht wars mal gut das mir jemand die Nase blutig geschlagen hat...denn is man in Zukunft um einiges vorsichtiger :-p


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

Man muss sich halt überlegen, wer davon profitiert. Zum einen der Anbieter der App, dann der Eigentümer des beschenkten Accounts. Es wäre aber auch denkbar, dass es primär nur darum ging, Dich zu schädigen.

Hast Du eine Idee, wie Dein Account gehackt wurde?


----------



## Icefox (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

Nope...das is es eben. Ich kann mir nicht im geringsten vorstellen wie es dazu gekommen ist. Gehe mit meinen Passwörtern penibelst um. Könnte mich net erinnern das mir jemals jemand über die Schulter geglotzt hätte als ich das PW eingegeben hab. Aber irgendwie muss es ja passiert sein...vielleicht hab ich mir maln keylogger eingefangen. Nen Trojaner hat man heutzuttage mal schnell auffer Platte, aber direkt nachvollziehen kann ichs halt leider net...denn aus meinem direkten Bekannten/Verwandten oder Kollegenkreis hat kein einziger ne Info über meine Passwörter..soviel steht fest. (jedenfalls hoffe ich das : P)


----------



## Icefox (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

Endlich is Bewegung in die Sache gekommen. Nach der 2ten itunes support mail kam ne Reaktion mit der Bitte um Entschuldigung das es so lange gedauert hat...es gebe zzt ungewöhnlich viele Anfragen im Support Bereich bla bla...und nun würde man nen Experten zu Rate ziehn der alles recheriert.
Gestern dann wurden mir die 719 Euronen auf mein Itunes Account als Guthaben transferiert dazu kam ne Mail das dieser Vorgang eine Ausnahme bleibt und ich mich mit click & buy in Verbindung setzen müsse weil dort ein Sicherheitsleck entstanden sein muss : P
Soweit so gut...nu hab ich nur noch ein kleines Problem. Das itunes Guthaben kann ich mir net auf mein Konto überweisen lassen und click & buy wird immer noch Kohle sehen wollen.
Nu muss ich am Montag C&B anrufen...alle Accounts wieder entsperren und hoffen das die sich das Guthaben vom Itunes Account abziehn können...ansonsten steh ich blöd da wie vorher. Die Bank wird immer noch meine Kohle haben wollen...und mit dem Itunes guthaben kann ich nix anfangen ausser mir Musik runterzuladen : P
Naja aber wenigstens is ein wenig Bewegung in die Sache gekommen...besser als garnix :smile:


----------



## patrick (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

hallo

habe das gleiche Problem wie meine Vorgänger, mir wurden 2 mal 50 euro abgezogen angeblich Gutscheine. Habe dies zurückbuchen lassen bei meiner Sparkass, prombt kam von Clickandbuy eine Mahnung. Habe mich mit Apple in Verbindung gesetzt die haben mich zu I-tunes weitergeleitet, habe dort eine E-Mail zu gesendet aber bis heute keine Antwort.
Mit Clickandbuy kann ich mich per Telefon oder E-Mail mich nicht in Verbindung setzen.

Bitte um dringende Hilfe !!!!!!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Januar 2011)

*Bericht bei Spiegel online*

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist auf Spiegel online ein Bericht zu gecrackten iTunes-Accounts erschienen:
China: Gehackte iTunes-Konten zu verkaufen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Nebelwolf


----------



## patrick (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

hallo

kann man nichts dagegen machen, das sind doch alle Betrüger der feinsten Art. 
Kann mir einer einen Rat geben, war beim Verbraucherschutz schon, aber war keine richtige Hilfe dort.
Verstehe es nicht wie man vom Iphone gehackt wird, und das beste man kann sich nicht in Verbindung setzten mit Clickandbuy.


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*



patrick schrieb:


> ...sind doch alle Betrüger


Wen meinst du, die Chinesen?



patrick schrieb:


> ...man  kann sich nicht in Verbindung setzten mit Clickandbuy.


Das stimmt doch gar nicht! ClickandBuy ist ein englisches Tochterunternehmen der T-Com mit deutschem Sitz in Köln. Die kann man als Kunde sehr wohl erreichen, z. B. hier: Ihr Kontakt zu ClickandBuy - Weltweit einfach und sicher im Internet zahlen.


----------



## Icefox (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

Also in meinem Fall ist zum Glück alles Glatt gelaufen.
Nachdem ich ne Woche warten musste bis itunes auf meine zweite support Anfrage via Email reagiert hat wurde mir innerhalb von kurzer Zeit das Geld für die 800 $ App zurückerstattet und nen Tag später wurde damit mein Click & Buy Konto wieder ausgeglichen...brauchte mich um nix mehr kümmern.
Vorher hatte ich wie oben schon erwähnt mein C&B Konto sperren lassen und werds jetzt ganz auflösen genauso wie meinen Paypalaccount...und Itunes lass ich nur noch über Gutscheineinlösung laufen.
Click & Buy hab ich über die Servicenummer  01805 - 333450 erreichen können.
Hatte wohl Glück gleich beim ersten mal durchgekommen zu sein aber Sie waren auf jeden telefonisch erreichbar...wünsch dir viel Glück :sun:


----------



## DjJoulez (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

Krass und ich dachte ich hätte mich irgendwie dumm angestellt. 

Ich schaute heute auch mal auf meine Kontobewegungen und siehe da, 2*50€ in Form von Gutscheinen über meinen iTunes Account abgebucht. 
Das einzige was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe, ist erstmal die Lastschrift storniert, werde mich jetzt aber schnellstmöglich bei Click&Buy melden, iTunes habe ich schon eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## der letzte jedi (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

hi
mir wurden heute auch 2*50 euro gutscheine abgebucht . habe den betrag sofort zurückbuchen lassen. clickandbuy hat mir schon eine zahlungserinnerung geschickt. bei der hotline geht niemand ran, itunes hotline sagte man mir ich solle eine mail mit genauer schilderung schreiben. das tat ich. jetzt warte ich auf antwort. und wie ists bei euch weitergelaufen?
mfg
andy


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*



der letzte jedi schrieb:


> solle eine mail mit genauer schilderung schreiben


Genau, und das machst du auch bei clickandbuy, so dass sie die Vorgänge und deine Bemühungen verquicken können. Telefonisch ist eigentlich immer gaaanz schlecht.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

jo, ich hab auch click and buy ne mail geschrieben. ein kumpel von mir meint ich solle den betrag lieber an clickandy buy zurücküberweisen damit ich nich noch eine mahnung bekomme?


----------



## der letzte jedi (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

letzte antwort war von mir. nur unangemeldet=)


----------



## der letzte jedi (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

die wollen ja jetzt schon 115 euro - 15 euro bearbeitungsgebühr!


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*





Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki

Vereinzelt wurde auch schon die Androhung der höchsten päpstlichen Inkassierungskongregation beobachtet
Berichte über Teeren und Federn wurden hingegen noch nicht bestätigt


----------



## der letzte jedi (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*

sehr hilfreich danke


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: itunes acc gehackt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...ein kumpel von mir meint ich solle den betrag lieber an clickandy buy zurücküberweisen ...


Wieso "zurück überweisen"? Von wem hast du zuvor den Betrag bekommen, meinst du die zurück georderten Lastschrift etwa? Die war doch deinen Worten nach von dir nicht genehmigt sondern ergab sich aus dem windigen Geschäftsmodell der c&b und dem Eingriff des großen Unbekannten. Du kannst vielleicht Kumpels haben! :wall:


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Was sehr seltsam ist: Wenn mann sich auf einem anderen Computer einloggt als den den man sonst verwendet und damit etwas im AppStore kauft muss man Klick'n'Buy bzw. Kontodaten erneut eingeben?!


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> Was sehr seltsam ist: Wenn mann sich auf einem anderen Computer einloggt als den den man sonst verwendet und damit etwas im AppStore kauft muss man Klick'n'Buy bzw. Kontodaten erneut eingeben?!


Bei C&B kann ich Dir das auswendig nicht sagen, es ist aber mittlerweile üblich, dass man überprüft, von welchem Endgerät zugegriffen wird.


----------

